# Le Metier de Beaute



## boschicka (Jan 13, 2017)

Noticed there's no Le Metier thread (according to my search capabilities), so I'm starting one. 

I just received the Limited Eye Colour Collection palettes in Smoke + Mirrors and Day Eternel.  I'm still waiting for Night Magnifique from NM.  The two I have so far are gorgeous!


----------



## eepeepburrah (Jan 13, 2017)

I am just starting to delve into LMDB myself!  I've only tried eyeshadows so far. I have Corinthian (a must have!!), Alexandrite, and the Brigitte Kaleidescope stack. They are so pigmented and easy to work with.


----------



## boschicka (Jan 18, 2017)

eepeepburrah said:


> I am just starting to delve into LMDB myself!  I've only tried eyeshadows so far. I have Corinthian (a must have!!), Alexandrite, and the Brigitte Kaleidescope stack. They are so pigmented and easy to work with.



Yes!  I only had single eyeshadows up until now.  Oh, and one lipstick before I even knew what I was doing.  Quality was nice, but the color was not for me.


----------



## boschicka (Jan 18, 2017)

Here's the Night Magnifique palette with flash.  Beautiful.  I can post pics of the other two palettes later if people want to see them.


----------



## boschicka (Jan 18, 2017)

Day Eternel and Smoke + Mirrors (I'm loving the quality.  Pics don't fully do them justice.)


----------



## katred (Jan 21, 2017)

Both of those new palettes make my heart flutter.


----------



## awickedshape (Jan 21, 2017)

boschicka said:


> Noticed there's no Le Metier thread (according to my search capabilities), so I'm starting one.
> 
> I just received the Limited Eye Colour Collection palettes in Smoke + Mirrors and Day Eternel.  I'm still waiting for Night Magnifique from NM.  The two I have so far are gorgeous!



Ooh, nice!
I had wanted to try a lipstick years ago after seeing Karla Sugar's swatches and the stacked Kaleidoscope stuff looks cool


----------



## fur4elise (Jan 21, 2017)

boschicka said:


> Day Eternel and Smoke + Mirrors (I'm loving the quality.  Pics don't fully do them justice.)
> View attachment 58234
> View attachment 58235




*OOOoooooohhhh!*


----------



## boschicka (Aug 3, 2018)

Le Metier is 40% off at NM and BG!


----------



## boschicka (Aug 5, 2018)

boschicka said:


> Le Metier is 40% off at NM and BG!



I purchased the Bronze Brush for $75 instead of $125!


----------



## awickedshape (Aug 5, 2018)

boschicka said:


> I purchased the Bronze Brush for $75 instead of $125!


----------

